# Omega De Ville



## DANFLAN (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hi Peeps,*

* I,ve just received an Omega "De villie" ladies watch.It's set in solid 18k gold with a hammered finish.It has 17 jewels and is A wind up mechanism.It's serial number is BA7111530.I think it was made circa 1960's although it's hallmarked Sheffield 1989.The face is champagne in colour.Strangely though it just says omega and swiss,no De ville??? I know it's not fake as it matches the watch description on the omega museum site.*

* could anyone tell me more about this watch and it's history and value.*

* Thanks,*

* Danny*


----------



## DANFLAN (Aug 31, 2006)

*Don't know much but it sounds expensive!!!*


----------



## DANFLAN (Aug 31, 2006)

DANFLAN said:


> *Don't know much but it sounds expensive!!! Well I hope it is please help me*


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe you'd be better posting in the swiss watch group since it's a mechanical. Weren't a lot of unmarked omegas assembled outside of the omega factory?


----------

